# Put up the Official UBER tipping info...



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

*Uber Tipping Policy*
for New Uber Riders​
Uber sent me this email about tipping to convey to you.

If a rider offers a tip, please remind that them that tipping is not necessary with Uber
Of course, if the rider still insists, you should accept the tip - you earned it!

*

Based on the email below, I'm sure I can put up the sign above.

Sam at Uber* (Uber)
Jun 1, 20:46 (2015)
Thanks for the note. Happy to help, here.
The Uber experience means not having to exchange payment at the end of a ride, so riders do not have the option to tip at the end of a ride. We let riders know that *tipping is not required *because we never want riders to feel obligated to pay extra at the end of Uber trips.
If a rider offers a tip, please remind that them that * tipping is not necessary *with Uber. New riders may not know about the tipping policy, and could feel cheated if they later learn that tipping was not required. *Of course, if the rider still insists, you should accept the tip - you earned it!*
You can find more information on this and more common questions at https://help.uber.com/partners.
*Sam at Uber*,


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

Let Sam drive a few months to support his family...........


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

You should add this, The same as above was sent to me as part od the cleaning fee request.

"Please keep in mind that if we hear or repeated reports refarding the exchange of cash in the future, we will have to re-evaluate our partnership with you and your use of the Uber system"

(Mary from Uber)


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

python134r said:


> Let Sam drive a few months to support his family...........


Your doing Uber wrong.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

Out of one side of Uber's mouth, we have earned a tip but out of the other side, there is no need to tip. Most of my customers do not carry cash because they put everything on a card. They want to know how to add my tip to the fare but Uber does not permit this. At least give them the option. Starbucks does this. Tipping in service based industries is no longer required apparently. I could handle this if Uber wasn't already taking 28% of the fare and a $1.00 off the top.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

Simon said:


> Your doing Uber wrong.


Then what is the right way? Please tell me what you know.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Uber is not meant to be a full time job to support your family. Get a real job for that. Uber is only good for some supplemental cash on the side. People seem to get this confused and then blame Uber when their family goes hungry.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Every job is required to provide minimum wage. Part time or full time


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

Gee thanks MR5STAR, I have a real job but thanks for assuming I don't. That level of thinking, the assumption that rideshare drivers don't have jobs or somehow that we're looking for something for nothing, is the reason people, and Uber, don't respect the occupation. And your wrong, a driver is an occupation not a hobby, meant to provide for one's self and family which is why it's a regulated industry. You obviously don't know shit. Further, if it wasn't for the compensation, one that rideshare companies tout making $35/hour+, why else would anyone do it--for the exercise? Money is the only reason any of us do it. And no one's even mentioned this becoming a replacement for my job or anyone else's but rather an opportunity to actually make money not just break even or declare a loss after expenses. Someone kick that ******bag off this site--I smell a rat.

This thread is about tipping. Tipping is a long standard tradition in any service industry from doorman,to sky cap, to waitress, to pizza delivery guy. Companies like Uber look to change the tipping culture by eliminating it. It's the tips, if more people gave them, that would make Uber driving a worthwhile experience for the driver.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

You want to be treated as an employee Sacto, I dont.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

MR5STAR said:


> You want to be treated as an employee Sacto, I dont.


No, I want to be treated like a REAL independent contractor.


----------



## ubergirl2015 (Sep 29, 2015)

Uber already offering low fares to riders , drivers are not making that much minus gas and other extra expenses. For riders enjoying convienent and economy transportation service I think tipping is appropriate.


----------

